# 1997 Jeep Wrangler with Boss 7'6" Sport Duty!



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Finally got my plow all mounted up! Timbrens are going in next week, and I plan to run about 300 pounds of ballast let me know what you think! ussmileyflag


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Man i think that jeep will get a work out pushing that around. But im sure it can do it. The plow lights look so big on a jeep. Good luck.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the same thing, but a couple other members on here have the same size blade with success,


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Man that blade looks huge on that Jeep!
Should work out well for you though!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, those lights look huge though haha


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dose boss make a mount? or did you fab it?


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a sport duty lighter weight plow. Boss makes a mount for my Jeep. I was going to try and put my super duty plow on here, but after figuring what it would have cost to have a custom mount fabbed up and the hassle it would have been, I just opted to go with this plow. It weighs 420 pounds, less than some of the fishers and older snoways that guys have on the exact same Jeep. This plow is extremely well built, it compares to my super duty plows, but almost half the weight. As for the lights, they are huge, but surprisingly they really don't block my vision as much as you'd think,


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

P&M Landscaping;869744 said:


> It's a sport duty lighter weight plow. Boss makes a mount for my Jeep. I was going to try and put my super duty plow on here, but after figuring what it would have cost to have a custom mount fabbed up and the hassle it would have been, I just opted to go with this plow. It weighs 420 pounds, less than some of the fishers and older snoways that guys have on the exact same Jeep. This plow is extremely well built, it compares to my super duty plows, but almost half the weight. As for the lights, they are huge, but surprisingly they really don't block my vision as much as you'd think,


That thing is only 420 pounds? 

Good that Boss makes them so light, always cool to see smaller vehicles like Jeeps with plows on them.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarcasm? Are you really shocked that such a big plow is only 420 pounds


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

P&M Landscaping;869749 said:


> Sarcasm? Are you really shocked that such a big plow is only 420 pounds


No I truly am shocked because I dont really keep up with any weights on plows. Even though its a light duty, my Fisher Mm1 8ft is in the high 800 pounds with the SnoFoil option. Provided its a heavy duty, it just seems weird that a plow a half a foot less wide is around 400 pounds less.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Agree, I thought the same thing when I picked the plow up. But I think the Jeep will still push it around wesport


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

P&M Landscaping;869757 said:


> Agree, I thought the same thing when I picked the plow up. But I think the Jeep will still push it around wesport


Yeah. I have no doubt that Jeep will push it around. Lets get some snow already though huh?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;869746 said:


> That thing is only 420 pounds?
> 
> Good that Boss makes them so light, always cool to see smaller vehicles like Jeeps with plows on them.


About the same as an HT, or 7.5 LD - Fisher boy.....



SuperdutyShane;869753 said:


> No I truly am shocked because I dont really keep up with any weights on plows. Even though its a light duty, my Fisher Mm1 8ft is in the high 800 pounds with the SnoFoil option. Provided its a heavy duty, it just seems weird that a plow a half a foot less wide is around 400 pounds less.


All 8 foot and larger Fishers are designated "Heavy Duty"

Fisher Boy :laughing::laughing:


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

That's sweet! A jeep with a plow is a monster driveway machine. You can turn very tightly with them


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great and I hope we get some SNOW soon I want to see some action pics.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, we do need snow. It's not looking good. Not supposed to get real cold for a couple weeks....:crying:


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

SuperdutyShane;869753 said:


> No I truly am shocked because I dont really keep up with any weights on plows. Even though its a light duty, my Fisher Mm1 8ft is in the high 800 pounds with the SnoFoil option. Provided its a heavy duty, it just seems weird that a plow a half a foot less wide is around 400 pounds less.


You have to remember you're talking about 2 different grades of plows, FWIW an 8' Boss trip edge plow is 788lbs plus whatever the truck mount weights.

A 22 series Snoway 7'6" is under 300lbs but again they are a different grade plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That should work good. I know a guy that has a 1987 Cherokee with a 7.5' Meyer on it and it handles it with no probablems.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait to use it :redbounce


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice!! Wouldn't mind having that setup to zip arround in and out of traffic and driveways. Some guys will never get it. If you dont need a f-350 with a v blade. why would you use one. I just put a 8ft western pro plus on a buddies f-250, so he can plow 4 drives!! He brags about his Bigger plow, untill people ask what he does with it, and his truck payment, and his plow payment??? Good luck. Snow will come!! It always does!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I like it, it looks wayyyyyy cool to me!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the comment!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Timbrens are in. Looks 10x's better!  Just need some snow :crying:


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you planning to do small Commerical with it?


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice set-up. I think my daily driver 98 Cherokee sport gets jealous sometimes when i drive her to the shop and hop in the F350 plow truck. Maybe someday i'll get a 7' plow for her.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Just PM'd you before I saw this thread, but thought I'd ask some more questions now that I saw a good pic.

How does it back drag?

Did you end up running a 7 or a 7.6 or have you run both?

Thanks again


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It back drags very well, and I'm running the 7'6"


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Right on... I've found a few of them on ebay and CL, I think I'll be hunting one down next fall.

Thanks


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I also do a mix of residential and smaller commercial lots.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang I want this set up hah


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;869766 said:


> About the same as an HT, or 7.5 LD - Fisher boy.....
> 
> All 8 foot and larger Fishers are designated "Heavy Duty"
> 
> Fisher Boy :laughing::laughing:


Hey now! Haha. I am just now realizing that I listed my blade as light duty and then at the end of the same sentence as heavy duty.. I never said I knew all about Fishers... Or did I


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for that set up??

looks very cool, im looking into purchasing a wrangler, so im doing some research right now....


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

PlowOrDie;959813 said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for that set up??
> 
> looks very cool, im looking into purchasing a wrangler, so im doing some research right now....


$2100 for the plow, control and haness, it was a one year old plow. I had to buy a new mount for $477 :crying:. So I have like $2500 in it total. Not bad imo. I still have the F150 mount I need to sell, so over all it will be a little less than $2100


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

damn 2500 is not bad at all!


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

PlowOrDie;961237 said:


> damn 2500 is not bad at all!


no kidding... tho there are some great deals if you look. ( I found a few on Ebay, but I dont have the time or cash to go pick em up right now)


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I got new rims for the Jeep Today. Gotta love Discount Tire warranty. I only paid $66 for these puppies...


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

NICE set-up. My buddies got a jeep, they love it, he goes out on a route that sounds just like what you do. I have watched him plow, man you can really save some time with those jeeps, he runs circles around me doing driveways, but he is more experienced, still though, jeeps are the ticket for drives! You got a steal on the boss, I have thought about a poly, I bet I couldn't even feel it on the front after plowing with my blizzard that I think is like 1100 lbs. Let us know how you like it when you get some snow. Good luck this year!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good luck man, I plowed with my Jeep last year and all I will say is never again! I had about 250lbs of ballast, Blizzaks, and it still slid around like crazy, the heater in these things suck and the rear windows would never stay defrosted, if there was over 6" of snow, forget it!. I plowed our last storm in my new Chevy 3500 SRW and WOW what a difference over the Jeep! While the Jeep is a lot more maneuverable, if you're just doing driveways and know what you're going when it comes to driving a fullsize truck, the trade off really isn't worth it. Although I will say that I learned a lot of the basics of plowing with that Jeep so I guess the diamond in the rough is that it's good if you've never plowed before, to learn the basics with.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I understand where your coming from, but Imo I love the Jeep, I have only pushed a max of 4" but it had no problem even on the larger lots. I agree, it isn't a 3/4 ton truck, but for what I need it for the Jeep does a great job. I would HIGHLY recommend them to anyone! Also, as for tires i'm using Goodyear Wrangler A/T.. I know they aren't a snow tire but they seem to get the job done for me!


----------

